# Hawks Retro "Weird-Oh's" "Silly Surfers" etc



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

A while back I got 2 of the Hawk kits on a whim. Later I picked up another. Anyway, I just got another batch of them in, and if ya want a 'quickie build' kit just to complete something, while you toil away on those 'first tier' projects??? These BE THEM!! 

I found the challenge has been the clothing. 
Painting it specifically. 

I had to dig around to find 1959-1964 'pop culture' photo pieces in magazine archives at our library. Getting the 'Beat-nic' look authentic, and not a John Waters version has been a challenge. I also ended up changing my style of faces a little, so maybe they will look less plastic.... 

I did the Beach Bunny catching Rays back about 18 years ago for a lifeguard friend of mine. I did it with her hair, complexion, and even her company suit. I decided to build a more generic version for 'the collection', since I had also done a "Rat Fink" and Mr. Gasser". 

I got "Totally Fab" , "Steel Pluckers", and "Frantic Cats" and for fun, Davey on his motorcycle and Flame-Out Freddy in his Jet. I think the musicians, some bikers, and a few sets of dancers(Frantic Cats) could be a diorama of an early '60's coffee house... 

I'll put some photos of the 'in progress' kit "Totally Fab" in my Photo Album.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Y3a, check out my photos in the gallery. I combined the Frantics,Totally Fab, and the String Pluckers in one dio. Trouble is the danged "Banana" on bongos was way out of proportion with the others and had to do him separately. They should have made him same scale and put something else with him. They are fun kits.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Cool dio, Dabs! I got a hoot out of your "Mad Dog", too. It looks to me like you really have fun with your models.

Mark McGee, fun building models -- I remember that...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah McGee I try to enjoy myself on most of them, put that little extra "something" in there. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just picked up these kits from my wholesaler in town. I now have them avalible in my hobby shop. 

I bought myself one of the Silly Surfer kits, Woody on a Surfari. I thought I would build him and display him with my Tiki Mugs and Surf Cd's. I am having fun building him and I think I'm going to try and build them all, starting with the other 4 silly surfers. 

Can't wait to try the Frantics. Now I'm going to take a peek at your Galleries.

Trevor


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Most Excellent!!

I picked up the Digger and Endsville Eddie Weird Ohs kits on closeout at Walmart. I have never built a styrene figure kit, although I have built many a scale model, and have painted hundreds of 25mm wargaming figures. 

I assembled Eddie rather quickly, and as none of the parts fit very well, I am hip deep into filling and sanding. I have been filling gaps with the sprue plastic dissolved in some Tenax glue. I am very pleased with this filler vs body putty or CA, and the sanding is going rather quickly. 

After priming, I plan on spraying a base coat of color on the 'car' body, and Eddie's body as well, followed with brush shading and highlighting. As I am a newbie... does this sound like the right approach?

Any tips are most welcome!!

Phred


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Sounds like you're on the right track to me Slotrod. I haven't tried the disolved sprue thing but I will now. How do you keep it from drying too soon ? Tenax dries rather quickly. Also how do you apply it ?


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

To melt the sprue, cut it into 1/4: long chunks and add to a mixing bottle. Add tenax and screw on the lid very tightly. I let it sit for an hour or so, but your results may vary.....

The trick with the dissolved sprue is how thick you make it: The proper balance of tenax and plastic is necessary. Too little tenax and you just have soft plastic. Too much and you get a watery mess that melts your model. I like it melted to about the consistency of honey. I grab a scoopfull out of the mixing jar with an exacto blade and spread it where i want to fill. You have maybe 5-10 seconds to play with it and smooth it as the tenax evaporates very quickly. Allow the filler to fully dry out, or when you sand you will get little balls of melted plastic instead of dry, fine plastic 'sand'. Once dry, I go at the filler with my sanding sticks, finishing with a nice 400 grit paper.

Then I prime and see what I missed!! I am trying Tamiya grey fine primer as it is supposed to be very thin. I will let you know how it sands.

Phred


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Slotrod, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK Here's the 1st one, pretty much done. Gotta add in the cola bottles.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent Y3a! Very cool!! I really like the colours you used.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks Great! I'm trying to get my "woodie on a surfari" done, but our weather has been too windy, etc when I go to paint.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nicely done Y3a. Here's what I did on mine for guitar strings. Took a strip of clear plastic ( a clear sample credit card from the mail) and scored "strings" on it with X-acto and glued it to the guitar, from neck to bridge. Looks good in person and perks up the kit.


----------

